# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Απευθείας τηλ σύνδεση 2 η περισσότερων Voip Αta συσκευών δικτύου  χωρίς provider .

## JOHNY+

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να κάνω κλήση απο voip ata σε voip ata χωρίς την χρήση κάποιου ενδιάμεσου provider πχ. voipdiscount  . 
Δηλαδή να έχουν τα voip ata κάποια στατική ip μέσω dyndns και ουσιαστικά να κάνω κλήση  πχ απο την αθήνα στο εξωτερικό χωρίς να χρεώνομαι κάτι , δηλαδή να λειτουργεί σαν εσωτερική επικοινωνία . To ενα voip ata να καλεί το άλλο . 

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με 2 voip ata μόνο ή πρέπει να μπεί στην μέση και κάποιος server με asterisk ή κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης τηλεφωνικών συνδέσεων . 
Καλό θα ήταν αν είναι εφικτό να γλιτώσω τον ενδίαμεσο server δηλαδή να καλεί απευθείας από το ένα voip ata στο αλλο voip ata .

Επίσης τι συσκευές μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω για να το κάνω αυτό . Αυτήν την στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ το voip ata 3102 της linksys , και το έχω σετάρει να κάνει φτηνές κλήσεις μέσω ένως voip provider . 

Πιστεύω οτι αυτό που θέλω  να κάνω γίνεται με το linksys γιατί δέχεται πολύ παραμετροποίηση , αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι τεχνικά εφικτό .

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Θα σου πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το skype ή ανάλογο πρόγραμμα 
αν τώρα θές να βάλεις τα voip σου,  ναι γίνεται 
Αν ξέρεις την ip του ρουτερ που καλείς θα το ρυθμίσεις να κάνει προωθήσει των port στο IP του voip 
Αντι το όνομα του provider θα βαλεις την ιρ του απεναντι ρουτερ 
user name kai password οτι έχεις βαλει μεσα στο voip σου
Για να έχει καλή επικοινωνία πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστο 8MBPS

----------


## JOHNY+

Μάλιστα .

Ναι το χρησιμοποιώ το skype , αλλά πρέπει να είναι συνέχεια ανοιχτοί οι  υπολογιστές για να έχεις την δυνατότητα να καλέσεις τον άλλον  οποιαδήποτε στιγμή χωρις να χρεωθείς  . 

Επειτα εγώ σκεφτόμουν αν  γίνεται μέσω των voip ata να καλείς απο το εξωτερικό το voip ata στο  σπίτι μου και αυτό με την σειρά του να καλεί κάποιο τοπικό νούμερο , δηλ  σαν μικρό τηλ κέντρο .  Αν θέλεις να καλέσεις απο εξωτερικό πχ έναν  ελληνικό αριθμό .






> Θα σου πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το skype ή ανάλογο πρόγραμμα 
> αν τώρα θές να βάλεις τα voip σου,  ναι γίνεται 
> Αν ξέρεις την ip του ρουτερ που καλείς θα το ρυθμίσεις να κάνει προωθήσει των port στο IP του voip 
> Αντι το όνομα του provider θα βαλεις την ιρ του απεναντι ρουτερ 
> user name kai password οτι έχεις βαλει μεσα στο voip σου
> Για να έχει καλή επικοινωνία πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστο 8MBPS



8mbps download φαντάζομαι , θέλεις να πείς  .  Γιατί τα voip νομίζω παίζουν σε Kbps , δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με upload 1024 kbit/s  .

----------


## vasilllis

Γιαννη πολλα θες.  :Biggrin: 

Υπαρχουν router συμβατα με skype οπου συνδεεις ειτε Voip τηλ ειτε κανονικο (εξαρταται απο το router).xωρις την αναγκη ανοικτου υπολογιστη.
Στα skype αν θυμαμαι καλα πληρωνεις καποιο ποσο και σου δινουν νουμερο τηλ. για να σε καλουν.
Τωρα για τα 8mps εχω καποια αμφιβολια... καταφερνω και μιλαω με gsm αρκετες φορες(οχι παντα) ικανοποιητικα..


*κανε μια αναζητηση σε ρουτερ συμβατο με skype.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αυτο το τελευταίο δεν το έχω κανει και δεν ξερω να σου πω 
με 1024 upload ειναι οκ

----------


## hurt30

Τι λέτε στον άνθρωπο; Φυσικά και γίνεται αυτό που θέλει! Φτάνει τα modem/router του να μην του πρήξουν τα συκώτια!
χτύπα στο google "linksys 3102 ip dial" και θα σου βγάλει πολλές συζητήσεις, όπως π.χ. Αυτή

----------


## vasilllis

> Τι λέτε στον άνθρωπο; Φυσικά και γίνεται αυτό που θέλει! Φτάνει τα modem/router του να μην του πρήξουν τα συκώτια!
> χτύπα στο google "linksys 3102 ip dial" και θα σου βγάλει πολλές συζητήσεις, όπως π.χ. Αυτή



 
δηλαδη δεν θελει ενα τετοιο http://anyweb.gr/free-voip-phone-number/index.html  η σκαιπ ωστε να μπορεσει να παρει αριθμο τηλεφωνου να τον καλουν ?
εννοειται οτι χρειαζεται το καταλληλο μοντεμ-ρουτερ,provider δεν χρειαζεται?
Η προταση που εκανα με το σκαιπ δεν τον καλυπτει?εσενα δεν καλυπτει? τι λεμε στον ανθρωπο?για εξηγησε.

----------


## hurt30

Μποεί να γίνει χωρίς αριθμό voip/χωρις συνδεση voip χωρίς skype. Θέλει μόνο DDNS ή static ip (ή το ένα ή το αλλό) ουτε SIP server δεν χρειάζεται κανένας provider. Πρέπει μονο να κάνει port forward την 5060 και τις rtp ports στο modem του. Όπως στον link που του έδωσα. Στο dial plan μπορει να δηλώσει ενα αριθμο που μόλις τον πατάει στο ένα τηλέφωνο το ένα ata θα κανει ip to ip κλήση στο άλλο. Το κατάλληλο router/modem πήγενε στο ότι μερικές φορές δεν μπορεί να γίνει σωστή συνεργασία μεταξύ router και ata για τα rtp ports.

Του λέτε για skype και voip providers που δεν χρειάζονται για αυτό που θέλει. Μπορεί να βάλει και asterisk ή call manager server. Το χρειάζεται όμως;

----------


## JOHNY+

Μάλιστα ευχαριστώ , οι συνεργασίες router και voip ata θα έχουν μάλλον θέμα . 
Αν κάνω κάτι θα ενημερώσω για την πορεία του όλου project .

----------


## misterno

Θα ήθελα να επαναφέρω το θέμα εκτός αν πρέπει να κάνω νέο.
Έχω 2 ίδια VOIP της Grandstream HT503 και θέλω να έχω 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
Θα περιγράψω τι έκανα μέχρι τώρα μήπως και με βοηθήσει κάποιος και γλυτώσουμε το 60ευρο!

Συνδέω τα 2 VOIP από την θύρα LAN του καθενός με ένα απλό hub 8 εισόδων.
Συνδέω τις 2 θύρες WAN στο ίδιο hub.
Το 1ο έχει LAN IP 192.168.2.1 και WAN 192.168.0.160. Το 2ο έχει LAN 192.168.2.2 και WAN 192.168.0.161
Δεν έχω βάλει SIP server και όρισα "NO SIP registration" και στα 2.
Αφού έχω ορίσει στατική IP για τον Η/Υ και πρόσθεσα ανάλογα subnet για τα 2 VOIP, ανοίγω τον browser στο 192.168.2.1
Δίνω τον κωδικό που έχει μανίσιο : admin
Δίνω στο FXS τον sip server 192.168.0.160:5060 και στον 2ο VOIP 192.168.0.161:5060
Ορίζω τα ID σε 5 και 6 για το 1ο και το 2ο και κάνω ping στο 192.168.0.160 και 161. ΔΕΝ μιλάει!

Αφού έπαιξα με όλες σχεδόν τις βασικές ρυθμίσεις, μηδένισα τα VOIP και τώρα πλέον περιμένω βοήθεια από το φόρουμ.
Με μπερδεύει το όλο ζήτημα γιατί δεν ξανασχολήθηκα με το θέμα των VOIP.
Κάποιος ζήτησε 60 ευρώ για να το κάνει τηλεφωνικά. Ελπίζω να τα γλυτώσω.
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## misterno

Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει σχετικά με το θέμα;

----------


## RAFAHL

σηκωνεις ενα vpn σερβερ με ενα mikrotik βαζεις 2 ip τηλεφωνα επανω και εισαι ετοιμος ..... απλα την παραμετροποιηση του ρουτερ πρεπει να γινει απο  εξειδικευμενο τεχνικο διοτι δεν ειναι ενα απλο ρουτερ ... οποιος ξερει απο mikrotik νομιζω καταλαβε !!!!

----------

mikemtb (18-03-19)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει σχετικά με το θέμα;



Το να συνδέσεις δύο VοIP συσκευές και να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο απλό όσο νομίζεις.
Ψάξε στο internet για ASTERISK VoIP server. Είναι software VοIP/SIP server και είναι δωρεάν για 4-5 συσκευές αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Ετοιμάσου όμως για *ΠΟΛΥ* διάβασμα....

.

----------

